# Not Sleeping



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley just turned 2 a couple weeks ago and has never had an issue with sleeping in her crate. Even when we moved into our home in October, she made the transition wonderfully. She was in her own room in her crate with no issues until this past week. Friday night I moved her crate into our room for the night because the storms were bad and we didn't know what may happen to the house and wanted to all stay together. She was very restless but I knew it was just because of the new room. Saturday night we got home late from fireworks and didn't want to let her out to potty and go right back to bed (in her room) so we all stayed on the couch for a couple hours. We put her to bed and she cried on and off for the rest of the night/morning. We just thought it was because her schedule was off. Then Sunday night/Monday morning she did this again. Dan took her out around 2am just in case this was the issue but it didn't help. Last night was the same, she would cry on and off every hour. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I should add that the one night in our room shouldn't have affected her because she slept in the same room as us for 4 nights in a row when we were in WV. And when we got back she was back on her routine and no issues.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe on Saturday people in your neighborhood were shooting off fireworks & she got scared & was alone. 

Probably just a phase though. Give it a few days.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you Vizsla Baby. She is usually ok with stuff like that but I know she has been going through some different phases lately. Maybe this is just another one.


----------

